# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Աչքերը այծերի վրա չռած մարդիկ / The Men Who Stare at Goats

## Հայկօ

*Աչքերը այծերի վրա չռած մարդիկ / The Men Who Stare at Goats*



Ռուսական կինովարձույթում՝ *Безумный спецназ*
_ԱՄՆ, Մեծ Բրիտանիա, 2009_

*Ռեժիսյոր*՝ Գրանտ Հեսլով
*Սցենարիստներ*՝ Պիտեր Ստրոհան, Ջոն Ռոնսոն
*Դերերում*՝ Ջորջ Քլունի, Յուեն ՄակԳրեգոր, Ջեֆ Բրիջես, Քեվին Սփեյսի, Սթիվեն Լենգ, Ռոբետ Պատրիկ, Վալիդ Ցայտեր, Սթիվեն Ռութ, Գլեն Մորշաուեր, Նիկ Օֆերման և ուրիշներ
*IMDb-ի միջին գնահատականը*՝ 6.7/10 (10,428 ձայն)
*Համաշխարհային վարձույթում հավաքած գումարը*՝ $47,477,899
*Ժանրը*՝ կոմեդիա, արկածային
*Պաշտոնական սայթը*՝ http://www.themenwhostareatgoatsmovie.com/

_Լրագրող Բոբ Ուիլտոնը որոշում է գնալ իր բախտը որոնելու այնտեղ, ուր պատերազմ է՝ Իրաք: Ինչ-որ մեկը գուցե սա խենթություն կհամարի, սակայն իրականում Բոբին այլևս ոչինչ չի կապում իր տան հետ. կինը լքել է նրան՝ գնալով ուրիշի մոտ… Պատահաբար ծանոթանալով հատուկ նշանակության ջոկատի վետերան Լին Քեսիդիի հետ՝ վայ-լրագրողը մեկնում է մի ճամփորդության, որը լրիվ կփոխի նրա կյանքը: Չէ՞ որ սկզբում նա նույնիսկ չէր էլ ենթադրում, որ Լինը կատարում է կառավարական հատուկ, գաղտնի ու մահացու վտանգավոր մի առաջադրանք…_



Կինոքննադատներն արդեն հասցրել են «Աչքերը այծերի վրա չռած մարդիկ»  ֆիլմը կնքել որպես այս ձմեռվա ամենաինտելեկտուալ կոմեդիա, և հարկ է խոստովանել, որ նման հայտարարություն անելու համար անհրաժեշտ բոլոր հիմքերը կան: Նախ և առաջ՝ կինոնկարը հիմնված է բրիտանացի լրագրող Ջոն Ռոնսոնի համանուն գրքի վրա, որը նկարագրում ու ամփոփում է նրա կատարած խիստ լուրջ լրագրողական հետաքննությունը մի շարք իրական բանակային փաստերի վերաբերյալ: Թեթև շարադրանքն ու հեգնանքի մեծ չափաբաժինն օգնեցին, որ այդ գիրքը մաքուր դոկումենտալիստիկայի դարակից տեղափոխվի ժամանցային գրվածքների բաժին. այնուամենայնիվ՝ հերյուրանքի համար լրագրողին մեղադրելու ո՛չ համարձակություն և ո՛չ էլ բավարար հիմքեր ոչ ոք այդպես էլ չունեցավ: Գրանտ Հեսլովը չէր կարող չհավանել Ռոնսոնի տեսակետը, առավել ևս՝ եթե հաշվի առնենք ռեժիսյորի սեփական վերաբերմունքը ֆիլմում նկարագրվող իրադարձությունների վերաբերյալ: Չնայած ռեժիսյորական իր փոքր փորձին (չմոռանանք, սակայն, նրա խաղացած ավելի քան 50 դերերը և գրած մի քանի հաջող սցենարները, այդ թվում՝ «Բարի գիշեր և հաջողություն» ֆիլմի համար)՝ Հեսլովը երբեք էլ անտարբեր չի եղել «խելոք» և, միաժամանակ, բոլորի համար հասանելի կինոյի նկատմամբ: Եվ դատելով ըստ ամենայնի՝ նրան լիովին հաջողվել է «Աչքերը այծերի վրա չռած մարդիկ» կինոնկարը համապատասխանեցնել այդ սահմանմանը:



Ուշադրութան է արժանի նաև առաջին մեծության աստղերից կազմված դերասանական փայլուն կազմը: Թե ինչպես են պրոդյուսերները կարողացել գայթակղել ու նկարահանման հրապարակ բերել Ջորջ Քլունիին, Յուեն ՄակԳրեգորին, Ջեֆ Բրիջեսին ու Քեվին Սփեյսիին և այդուհանդերձ՝ տեղավորվել չնչին՝ 25 միլիոնանոց բյուջեի մեջ, կատարելապես անհասկանալի է. սակայն փաստը մնում է փաստ: Ոչ պակաս ուշագրավ են նաև նրանց ստանձնած դերերը. նրանք Երկրի Նոր Բանակի՝ գերգաղտնի ռազմական ստորաբաժանման մարտիկներ են և իրենց ունակություններով չեն զիջում անգամ ջեդայներին: Այս մարդիկ հզորագույն մտավոր կարողությունների տեր են, որոնց շնորհիվ կարող են անցնել պատերի միջով, տեսնել ապագան և նույնիսկ… հայացքով սպանել: Ամեն դեպքում՝ գոնե տեսականորեն պիտի կարողանան: Իսկ իրականում պարզվում է, որ Նոր Բանակը տխմարների հավաքածու է, որոնց ղեկավարում է նույնքան անմեղսունակ գնդապետը: Նա իր մարտիկների գլխին «համաշխարհային խաղաղության ու սիրո» մասին երկարաշունչ քարոզներ է կարդում, առատորեն թմրանյութեր է ավելացնում նրանց սննդաբաժնի մեջ և համառորեն չի ուզում նկատել իր սաներին հետապնդող անհաջողությունները:



Ոճական առումով ֆիլմն ամենաշատը հիշեցնում է Կոեն եղբայրների վերջին աշխատանքները, հատկապես՝ ամերիկյան հատուկ ծառայություններին ձոնված «Կարդալուց հետո այրել» կինոնկարը: Անգամ տրեյլերը նայելիս արդեն իսկ կարելի է գնահատել ամերիկյան ռազմակույտի շաբլոնները քարուքանդ անող նուրբ հումորը, հեգնանքը, իսկ երբեմն՝ նաև բացահայտ ծաղրը: Իսկ եթե այս ամենին ավելացնենք հազարավոր հանդիսատեսների դրական գնահատականները, Քլունիի փայլուն դերասանական խաղը (քննադատները հաստատում են) և ընդհանուր առմամբ օրիգինալ սյուժետը, ստացվում է «must see» դասի ֆիլմ: Սակայն, անշուշտ, ոչ բոլորի համար: Հատկապես լուրջ կինոմանները թերևս գերադասեն շրջանցել «Այծերը», քանի որ այն, ինչ կատարվում է էկրանի վրա, տեղ-տեղ նմանվում է իսկական զառանցանքի: Բայց եթե աբսուրդ իրավիճակները ձեզ չեն շփոթեցնում, և հումորի առումով էլ ամեն ինչ կարգին է, ապա «Աչքերը այծերի վրա չռած մարդիկ» ֆիլմը կինոթատրոն այցելելու հրաշալի առիթ կարող է դառնալ: Բարի ժամանց:

----------

*e}|{uka* (25.01.2010), Gayl (25.01.2010), matlev (26.01.2010), Ungrateful (25.01.2010), Ապե Ջան (26.01.2010)

----------


## Norton

Նայեցի կինոն, լավն էր: Ֆիլմի հաջողությանը կապված է դերասանական կազմի ու այն փաստի հետ, որ կառուցված է իրական դեպքերի վրա: Եթե այս երկու ֆակտրը չլիներ կարծում եմ ֆիլմը միջին կլիներ:

----------

*e}|{uka* (01.02.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Եսիմ, միջին կարգի կինո էր  :Smile:  Դերասանները լավն էին, հումորը մեկ մեկ սբանում էր, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ շատ դեբիլոտ ֆիլմ էր  :Jpit:  Ժամանցային թեթև կոմեդիա է  :Wink:

----------

matlev (13.05.2010), Աթեիստ (13.05.2010)

----------

